# Turkey Avian Flu.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

South Carolina.....from AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/usda-confirms-highly-pathogenic-h7n3-avian-influenza-turkey-flock


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes, Farbest Farms (the integrator I grow for) just sent a letter yesterday updating the situation in SC. Making me nervous as hell, I have 18.5 week old birds that were supposed to go to slaughter the week of April 19th but they have been backed up another week due to current over supply in the slaughter houses and disruption to the supply chain. Now, I not only have the potential of shutdown in the slaughter house due to Covid but also the increased chance for bird flu.


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

We have 2 layer barns and any avian flu anywhere in the U.S. makes me nervous.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hate it for both of you fellas. Hopefully things will go well for you both.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

haybaler101 said:


> Yes, Farbest Farms (the integrator I grow for) just sent a letter yesterday updating the situation in SC. Making me nervous as hell, I have 18.5 week old birds that were supposed to go to slaughter the week of April 19th but they have been backed up another week due to current over supply in the slaughter houses and disruption to the supply chain. Now, I not only have the potential of shutdown in the slaughter house due to Covid but also the increased chance for bird flu.


MADE IT! Last load of birds left at 1:30 AM this morning. 20.5 weeks old and 46 lbs. and should be one of my best flocks ever. The future doesn't sound good though, company cut placements 10% and now changing diets to lower protein and more corn and less fat to slow growth .


----------

